# lap counter ?



## darryl (Dec 24, 2006)

hi every one. new to the board n first post so be gentle.iam a 48 year old kid.every october after i put my real life car in storage i lower down the h.o. track for winter racing in the garage.got a 8 lane 17 ft oval powered with a 18volt [ 1 12 volt and 1 6 volt ] car batteries hooked in series and only a trik trax 6 lane counter n timer.my question is can any one tell me or show some schematics on how to wire up some photo sensor counters to my existing lap counter.as of now i got them little magnetic reed switched to tell my counter what to do and they seem to pickup the car in the next lane every so often.iam not really smart with electronics like this but i can solder and disign a tower of some sort to mount these.or maybe will be be cheaper to just buy this.thanks for input
darryl


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


there is a wiring diagram there...


Coach Btw welcome to winter!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome Darryl.

I'm wondering if just using the SwamperGene trick of soldering a nail between your reed switches might solve the issue.

Take a look at this thread, which has a picture.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=198330&highlight=flux


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Darryl,

Scafremon has the right idea but I think you want to exopy a large nail between the reed switches. this helps isolate (restrict) the magnetic field from the car to only one reed switch. Jim


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep - I said to solder the nail, but meant to say glue it in place.

I have never had a lap reported on a wrong lane with this set-up.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Some of it could be due to the way you have your reed switches facing,and where you have them.
Are they on the inside of the rail towards the guide-pin groove,and do they face up. :thumbsup:


----------



## darryl (Dec 24, 2006)

gunna try the nail method this weekend.thanks for the advice


----------

